# Five States' High-Stakes Poker Game to Win Tesla's 'Gigafactory'



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Wow, did the two of you go off into the weeds


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

eishirukofuko, SarahMcDonald, and KarenAllanoo9 are all just either BOT spammers or human spam accounts from Russia, who drag up topics and make posts and then steer them towards advertising casinos, insurance companies, money lenders, etc. They are spammers for hire, vandalizing our forum, hiding as if genuine human interaction.

Look at Karen's "location":










I've reported all these accounts repeatedly, and their posts, but it seems Vertical Scope doesn't bother to respond to those anymore, and, I haven't seen any of our mods around in a while.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Jane001 said:


> I`m sorry guys but what happend here? I see a thread about poker but you talk here about spammers? What is that? I`m newbie...


If you were really a person interested in DIY electric car conversions, and not yet another bot or spammer, you could read Matt's post which answers your question.

But "Jane", you're actually a bot, a spammer, or an idiot - using Jane Lindholm's image without permission - triggered to respond to this thread by the poker spam.

I haven't decided whether it's hilarious or just sad that the bots are talking to each other.


----------



## Marry Sweet (Nov 14, 2020)

eishirukofuko said:


> I searched the whole internet for this poker game I am a really big fan. Why the link is dead ....


I used to play it. What a pity that they have closed it. I mean, an awesome game and I don't really have a clue why this happened, but nevertheless I'll keep my memories of great moments I spend together with my friends playing this game. Who knows, maybe in the near future another poker enthusiast will rise above from the ashes and will give an even better version of this game. Until that happens, I will use my phone and I will go to https://www.score88poker.bid because although I'll have to play it on the phone, which isn't as entertaining as it is in real life, the game is a great alternative to other poker games available online.


----------

